# Desactived LR Mobile



## Alexandre Silva (Nov 19, 2015)

Dear all,

Can you please let me know how can I desactivated the Lightroom Mobile?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards,

Alexandre Silva.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 19, 2015)

Suggestions-
If you mouse-over the Identity Plate at the top of the window, a small drop-down arrow appears. Click the arrow for the menu.
To stop the sync to mobile click on the 'll' symbol. ( click the '>' to restart sync)







You can stop a selected Collection from mobile sync by clicking on the icon to the left of the collection name.





Or- Right-Click on the Identity plate for a complete menu with 'check' options-


----------



## Alexandre Silva (Nov 24, 2015)

Many thanks for your help.


----------

